# 3D-Menüleiste



## Almjodler (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Tutorial, das erklärt wie man die Menüleiste auf http://www.4templates.com (die graue Menüleiste gleich unter dem blauen Farbverlauf) kreiren kann. 

Vielen Dank schonmal,
bye,
Almjodler


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Juni 2003)

Du beantwortest Dir deine Frage selbst.


> Farbverlauf


Mach ein grau-weiß Farbeverlauf und als Verlaufsart wählst
Du "Reflektierter Verlauf". Dieser Ebene fügst Du jetzt
noch einen leichten "Schein nach außen" hinzu in der Farbe
schwarz und Du bist Fertig.


----------



## Almjodler (9. Juni 2003)

vielen Dank, werd's mal probieren


----------



## Almjodler (9. Juni 2003)

ok, klappt zwar ganz gut, vielen Dank soweit auch, aber ich glaube es gab auch mal ein Tutorial in dem das ganze einfacher erklärt wurde und man das auch besser integrieren konnte, kennt jemand zufällig noch den Link zu dem Tutorial?


----------



## pReya (10. Juni 2003)

wie bekommst du diese Form der Leisten hin ??


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Juni 2003)

Pfadwerkzeug bzw. Zeichenstift.
Einfach den Pfad in die gewünschte Form ziehen.

MfG


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Juni 2003)

Hi du!

Ich hab das Tutorial irgendwo zu Hause (ja, bin auf der Arbeit... *gg*) rumfliegen!
Wenn du willst kann ich dir den Link heute Abend geben 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


P.S. @ dJ-sTyLeZ:

Du kannst auch der Einfachheit halber ein Rechteck machen, dann das Kreisauswahlwerkzeug nehmen und nen ovalen Kreis ziehn, entfernen und fertig 
Ich finds zumindest so am einfachsten...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. Juni 2003)

Das Auswahl Werkzeug stößt beim Entwerfen von Interfaces meist schnell an seine Grenzen. Das Pfadwerkzeug ist oft die sehr viel elegantere und simplere Wahl.


----------



## Almjodler (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ja ShadowMan ich hätte das Tutorial schon ganz gerne, tut mir leid dass ich mich erst so spät zurückmelde aber hab aus versehen den Threat ganz vergessen  

schreib den Link zum Tutorial am besten hier rein, wenn du das Tutorial nur auf der Platte hast schreib es bitte auch hier rein dann sehen wir mal weiter wie du es mir zukommen lassen kannst, vielleicht per E-Mail dann oder so...

mfg,
Almjodler


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Juni 2003)

*Habs gefunden *

So, habs auch noch im Netz gefunden:

Teil 1 
Teil 2 


Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!

Viel Spaß damit 


Greetz,
Shadow ;-]


----------

